# DiMarzio's For A Mahogany Body?



## FormerlyVintage (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I recently acquired a nice S7420, but the pickups (mainly the neck one) are kinda meh.

I want to replace them with the CL7/LF7 combo, but I'm not sure if they'll sound as good in mahogany. The pickup-picker on the DiMarzio website reccomends them, but I'm sure some advice from you guys will be better! 

And if they aren't good for a mahogany body guitar, which pickups should I get to get a sound like that?


----------



## Hammy (Dec 4, 2011)

I have an LTD Viper with the CL/LF combo. It's a sixer though, but I'd imagine there isn't thát much difference. I had EMG's in there but wanted to try some passives, and these things rock. Crunchlab is very nice and organic feeling yet beefy, but still tight lows and mids. It's relativly high output too, so it generally does metal very well. The Liquifire is an incredible neckpickup, almost creamy sounding. It's low end is a little smudgy I would say, could be the mahogany. I like it anyway; when coiltapped you kinda get instant Paul Gilbert tone with the low-end thump and clear sharp high. Super cool!


----------



## Rook (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely Evolutions,


----------



## Dead Undead (Dec 4, 2011)

Evolutions. No contest. I love them in my Washburn.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot!

But aren't the Evolutions supposed to give you a very different sound? I also heard that the 7-string Evolutions have a very bad tone for the low B string, is this true?


----------



## Dead Undead (Dec 4, 2011)

From my experience with the Evolutions, they'll do whatever you want. They do sound more crunchy and ballsy, and have a more PAF-ish voice. As far as the 7 string models go, I've never used them, so I wouldn't know anything about how they sound with the low B. They sound great on my six in open B though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 4, 2011)

the evo 6 and 7 are pretty different pickups


----------



## Dores (Dec 4, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> the evo 6 and 7 are pretty different pickups


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 4, 2011)

d activators, x2n, d sonic, evo, steves special and super distortion all sound good in mahogany.


----------



## Rook (Dec 4, 2011)

I find the Evo 7 very clear for the low B. It is a little more out of the ordinary in terms of its EQ shape (you could call it impulse response) but I find it really clicks with mahogany. It has an amazing attack.

It's harder than the crunch lab, if you try them both you'll know exactly what i mean, but I find it's clearer. You may end up having it further from the strings than usual, but feel free, there's plenty of power to keep it in check.


----------



## Purelojik (Dec 4, 2011)

love the crunchlab in my mahog les paul!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2011)

ToreFagerheim said:


>




I have nothing to add to this thread for OP, but I know what pickups I'm getting for my basswood Schecter now...


----------



## c4tze (Dec 4, 2011)

just a question: how many of you do have the crunchlab / liquifire combo because this pakistano - american djent guitarist has them?


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Dec 4, 2011)

I dropped a set of them in my Carvin 727. It's a mahogany neck-thru with swamp ash wings. Mahogany is definitely the defining tone of the guitar...it's very dark but the swamp ash and maple top gives it a nice pop.

They work very well, but are definitely darker pickups with this setup. If you want something with a bit more edge, I would put a D-Activator or Evolution in the bridge. The liquifire is a dark and smooth pickup. I like it, but there again, for something a little less fat, you might check out the D-Activator or PAF.


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2011)

I put an Evo and Evo 2 in two identical 6-strings (mahogany bodies & maple necks) and preferred the Evo 2. 

I've heard many people say the Evo 7 is closer to the 6 string Evo 2 than the Evo, so I don't think I'd hesitate to put it in a mahogany 7 string if I had one.

I had the Evo 7 in an RG7321 and liked it--but that guitar was too different from my 6 strings to really make the comparison to which one it was closer to. I know I had it narrowed down to that or a Blaze Custom, but forget what made me go with the Evo... it was a pretty long time ago.


----------



## Hammy (Dec 5, 2011)

Blaze is a pretty low-output pickup, Evo's are between the blaze and the Crunchlab, which is high output. But the Evo is pretty damn clear! Though I would say that the Evo's are a tad plain/thin, a good thing in my case since I want lots of versatility. Then again, I have these in a basswood RGD7 and not a mahogany bodied guitar.


----------



## Metalus (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the CL/LF combo would work pretty well in mahogany, but if not try a set of D Activators. I had them in my S7420 and they were great


----------



## Rook (Dec 5, 2011)

c4tze said:


> just a question: how many of you do have the crunchlab / liquifire combo because this pakistano - american djent guitarist has them?



If you're referring to our own Mr Mansoor he definitely isn't of Pakistani origin 

And very few people, it's a good pickup. There are a lot of comments of this forum about people using x gear therefore they're copying y guitarist, lets face it there's somebody that uses everything, particularly in such a small community as this.

I really like the CL/LF combo, but not in mahogany, too dark IMO.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 5, 2011)

In my mahogany RG7, i have the Blaze in the bridge and a Blaze Custom in the neck. The Blaze sounds killer, i love it! Very Vai, of course, but i think thats a great thing. The BC in the neck is very muscular, liquidy, and very focused. And very hot.


----------

